# Average GM transaction price is over $47K - no wonder no one's buying anymore



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

New Vehicle Sales Plunge As Prices Soar Amid Supply Chain Chaos, Chip Shortages, & Depleted Inventories - ZubuBrothers


Authored by Wolf Richter via WolfStreet.com,Total new vehicle sales in September dropped to 1.01 million vehicles, down 37% from 1.6 million vehicles in




zububrothers.com


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Yeah, I was just thinking how expensive these vehicles are. They are literally over 1 years work for most people. People will have to drive the same vehicle for 20 years at these prices.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

June132017 said:


> Yeah, I was just thinking how expensive these vehicles are. They are literally over 1 years work for most people. People will have to drive the same vehicle for 20 years at these prices.


I've only got 2 more years to hit that!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

We'll have to repair and restore our vehicles the way they did/do in Cuba.

It is absurd that we as a nation have allowed ourselves to become dependent on necessities provided by our new-cold-war enemy.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Keep voting for Democrats in your elections.......This is only the beginning.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> We'll have to repair and restore our vehicles the way they did/do in Cuba.


Uber just needs to let us use a '57 Chevy on the platform.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

"Nobody is buying anymore"? LOL 

Have you been at any dealerships lately? Vehicles are literally selling for well over MSRP and manufactures cant keep up with the demand ...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Syn said:


> "Nobody is buying anymore"? LOL
> 
> Have you been at any dealerships lately? Vehicles are literally selling for well over MSRP and manufactures cant keep up with the demand ...


Think of the GREAT deals that will be out there in two or three years when they start getting repossessed.

OH AND, the reason those new car lots are empty is not because the selling like hot cakes It's because CHINA is unable or unwilling to deliver the computer parts we need to complete them. 
Ever heard of "deflation"?


.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> Keep voting for Democrats in your elections.......This is only the beginning.


Like it matters which party you elect, they both spend money like drunken sailors. Neither party is close to being fiscally conservative.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Like it matters which party you elect, they both spend money like drunken sailors. Neither party is close to being fiscally conservative.


Your statement is indicative of people who have no clue about what is happening in this country. 
I'm assuming based on that statement you either didn't vote at all (most likely), or you vote for Democrats.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

You all hated Trump so much. Why? Didn't like his fake tan? His tweets? The completely phony and fake Russia charges? Whatever the reason, it is YOU that have contributed to the this country being on it's way to be a second rate, socialist country with tainted elections, illegal immigration flooding, out of site inflation, unconstitutional vaccine mandates, sanctuary cities, high crime, law enforcement being considered the enemy, a corrupt, incompetent current President, 13 innocent soldiers slaughtered in Afghanistan along with hundreds of Americans stranded there, China becoming much more aggressive, out of control WOKE politics, BLM and ANTIFA .....should I go on? 
There IS A SOLUTION. 
This is NOT just a National Election issue. It begins right where you live! STOP voting for Democrats before it's too late !!!


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> OH AND, the reason those new car lots are empty is not because the selling like hot cakes It's because CHINA is unable or unwilling to deliver the computer parts we need to complete them.
> Ever heard of "deflation"?


Doesn't really matter the reason why lots are empty. OP said that "nobody is buying them" which is far from true.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> You all hated Trump so much. Why?


Maybe we didn't like the way he tried to sh#t on the Constitution on Jan 6?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Maybe we didn't like the way he tried to sh#t on the Constitution on Jan 6?


So I guess you're not actually disputing my point since Jan 6th took place well after the actual election. BTW.....try listening to more than CNN and MSNBC. You'll realize that he had absolutely nothing to do with that riot. The fact that he urged people to show up at a demonstration doesn't hold up. If you listened to actual news you would also have learned that no conspiracy or preplanning went into the incident of people going into the capital building. It was spontaneous. That info was part of an Democrat led investigation. Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> If you listened to actual news


Since this thread is already going off the rails, might as well continue...

What is the source of these said actual news? I use several sources for my news to form my view of things and just want to make sure I use the ones that report these actual news.

This is not a bait to go into political drivel, just an honest question since the news source issue is being brought up quite often.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

kdyrpr said:


> You all hated Trump so much. Why? Didn't like his fake tan? His tweets? The completely phony and fake Russia charges? Whatever the reason, it is YOU that have contributed to the this country being on it's way to be a second rate, socialist country with tainted elections, illegal immigration flooding, out of site inflation, unconstitutional vaccine mandates, sanctuary cities, high crime, law enforcement being considered the enemy, a corrupt, incompetent current President, 13 innocent soldiers slaughtered in Afghanistan along with hundreds of Americans stranded there, China becoming much more aggressive, out of control WOKE politics, BLM and ANTIFA .....should I go on?
> There IS A SOLUTION.
> This is NOT just a National Election issue. It begins right where you live! STOP voting for Democrats before it's too late !!!


supporting trump is just another example of the mental illness that infects this country. If you can turn a blind eye to all the negative things he did ,i really dont know what to say to you.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> Your statement is indicative of people who have no clue about what is happening in this country.
> I'm assuming based on that statement you either didn't vote at all (most likely), or you vote for Democrats.


Your assumptions are both incorrect. I am reasonably knowledgeable about what is happening in this country but more importantly I know that there is a lot that I don't know because there is a lack of transparency. What I do know is that you're blind obedience to Trump is misplaced. Trump is not a republican, Trump is a grifter. He has engaged in criminal or immoral behavior all of his adult life. But none of this has anything to do with what I stated, all politicians want to spend your money to buy your vote, it's inherent to the system. Neither party will commit to not increasing the deficit much less reducing it. Both parties run up deficits when in office. So where does repub good, dem bad come into it?


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> So I guess you're not actually disputing my point since Jan 6th took place well after the actual election. BTW.....try listening to more than CNN and MSNBC. You'll realize that he had absolutely nothing to do with that riot. The fact that he urged people to show up at a demonstration doesn't hold up. If you listened to actual news you would also have learned that no conspiracy or preplanning went into the incident of people going into the capital building. It was spontaneous. That info was part of an Democrat led investigation. Sorry to disappoint you.


You, sir, have hijacked my thread!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Your assumptions are both incorrect. I am reasonably knowledgeable about what is happening in this country but more importantly I know that there is a lot that I don't know because there is a lack of transparency. What I do know is that you're blind obedience to Trump is misplaced. Trump is not a republican, Trump is a grifter. He has engaged in criminal or immoral behavior all of his adult life. But none of this has anything to do with what I stated, all politicians want to spend your money to buy your vote, it's inherent to the system. Neither party will commit to not increasing the deficit much less reducing it. Both parties run up deficits when in office. So where does repub good, dem bad come into it?


I guess I just have a simple mind.
I remember the things that Trump did the first year in office ....
and I look at the things Biden has done, in less than a year.

And, somehow, one seems better than the other.


.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I think the combination of rising gas prices and rising car prices will absolutely kill rideshare over the next year. The operating costs --which were already on the verge of being untenable -- have completely ballooned. It's not just car prices and fuel costs, either. The supply chain breakdown is making parts harder to come by, and the labor shortage is driving shop rates higher, too.

More drivers will be dropping their rideshare routine as these unfavorable economic forces make it completely unsustainable.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Syn said:


> "Nobody is buying anymore"? LOL
> 
> Have you been at any dealerships lately? Vehicles are literally selling for well over MSRP and manufactures cant keep up with the demand ...


This exactly. They can't keep cars on the lot. They are being sold hours after they arrive. I've been trying to locate a 2022 CR-V Hybrid Touring in my area to trade my 2019 Accord for but I can't find any. Been looking for a month now.

I'll get $26,000 for my 2019 Accord that I owed $19,000 for. I just can't comfortably get into the Accord these days because it's too low.

All car lots of very low stock new car stock.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Your assumptions are both incorrect. I am reasonably knowledgeable about what is happening in this country but more importantly I know that there is a lot that I don't know because there is a lack of transparency. What I do know is that you're blind obedience to Trump is misplaced. Trump is not a republican, Trump is a grifter. He has engaged in criminal or immoral behavior all of his adult life. But none of this has anything to do with what I stated, all politicians want to spend your money to buy your vote, it's inherent to the system. Neither party will commit to not increasing the deficit much less reducing it. Both parties run up deficits when in office. So where does repub good, dem bad come into it?


The last two Democrat Presidents left office with a lower deficit than when they took office. President Clinton started with a $255 billion deficit. He left after eight years with over $128 billion in surplus. President Obama started with $1.41 trillion deficit. After eight years, it was cut to around $665 billion. When President Biden took office, it was $3.3 trillion after only four year of a republican president.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Think of the GREAT deals that will be out there in two or three years when they start getting repossessed.
> 
> OH AND, the reason those new car lots are empty is not because the selling like hot cakes It's because CHINA is unable or unwilling to deliver the computer parts we need to complete them.
> Ever heard of "deflation"?
> ...


DUDE.


You are so out of touch.

Why do you let XI live rent free in your head?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Think of the GREAT deals that will be out there in two or three years when they start getting repossessed.
> 
> OH AND, the reason those new car lots are empty is not because the selling like hot cakes It's because CHINA is unable or unwilling to deliver the computer parts we need to complete them.
> Ever heard of "deflation"?
> ...


They're selling as fast as dealers can get them in the lots.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Hexonxonx said:


> They're selling as fast as dealers can get them in the lots.


Used car lots are starting to fill up in my area, guess they either overpriced them or demand is starting to back off a little.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> I've been trying to locate a 2022 CR-V Hybrid Touring in my area to trade my 2019 Accord for but I can't find any. Been looking for a month now.


Please tell us you're not going to be using a $37K 2022 CR-V for rideshare.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Illini said:


> Please tell us you're not going to be using a $37K 2022 CR-V for rideshare.


I don't do rideshare, just UE, DD and GH. I have two cars, a 2019 CR-V that I bought new in May of 2020 and a 2019 Accord that I bought in May 0f 2021.

I've been using both to do deliveries in and on the 2019 CR-V, I have about 12400 miles on it in all this time. I have two cars to split the miles between. I want to trade the Accord to get the 2022 Hybrid CR-V.


----------

